#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Drumstel in plexi-glas

## ofie

Ik werk als geluidstechnicus voor een amusementsorkest. Vaak werken we ook in wat kleinere zaaltjes b.v. bruiloften. 
Jullie snappen al waar ik naar toe wil!!!!

Het drumstel gaat veel te hard waardoor ik de rest ook harder moet gaan zetten. Resultaat----> Veel mensen klagen. Te hard!!!!   :Mad:  

Na veel zeuren gaat de drummer eindelijk overstag. Hij wil plexiglas om zijn drumstel gaan plaatsen.   :Big Grin:  

Hebben jullie ervaring daarmee? Wat voor systeem kan je het beste gebruiken? Hoe hoog, hoe breed, hoe dik???

Groetjes;

Hans     :Confused:

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Na veel zeuren gaat de drummer eindelijk overstag. Hij wil plexiglas om zijn drumstel gaan plaatsen.



Of je laat de drummer minder hard spelen! jahhh!!!! :Big Grin: 

Goudvissen doe je in een kom of plexieglazen bak..En een drummer is nog steeds geen goudvis..

----------


## paulheu

http://www.thomann.de/thoiw7_clearso..._prodinfo.html

----------


## ofie

In de praktijk blijkt dat niet te werken!

----------


## paulheu

Wat niet? zachter spelen of een plexiglas afscherming.

Een goede drummer kan met behoud van dynamiek en speelstijl op een lager volume spelen, daar zijn diverse hulpmiddelen voor.. En het is voor een groot deel een kwestie van techniek (en instelling van de drummer).

----------


## mac tecson

Inderdaad. Die beste man moet gewoon minder hard meppen. 
Ik denk dat zo'n scherm wel iets gehelpt, maar het meeste gaat er gewoon door en over heen. Dus veel winst zul je niet hebben vrees ik

----------


## meyerfreak

Ik vind dat het wel degelijk zin heeft mits goed gebruikt
'k denk dat het overgrote deel van de mensen (op de buhne en in de zaal) het meeste last hebben van de cymbals en snare.
Kijk, het laag wat uit je kick en toms komt houd je niet tegen met een plexiglas plaatje (zet maar eens voor je subs!) maar het mid en hoog wat van je cymbals en snare komt kan wel gereduceert worden !!

Of het er visueel aantrekkelijker op wordt is natuurlijk een ander verhaal..

Groet
Steven

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ik gebruik als het nodig is 2 kleinere plexiglas schermen (50 x 50 cm) die ik op microfoonstands voor de cymbals plaats. Met een beetje spelen krijg je dit goed werkend, en het ziet er stukken netter uit dan zo'n vissekom.

----------


## bones2001

> 'k denk dat het overgrote deel van de mensen (op de buhne en in de zaal) het meeste last hebben van de cymbals en snare.



Dit zijn in mijn ogen ook de absolute boosdoeners !!

Probeer eens een andere snare voor de kleinere optredens,
bv een maple in plaats van een metalen ketel, en evt een 
gedempt topvel zoals de Evans Genera dry.
Voor cymbals zijn er ook vele dempers verkrijgbaar, je kan er bv
ook die handige moongels op plakken, scheelt echt  :Wink:

----------


## disckiller

Ik denk dat een plexiglas plaat rond de drummer misschien wel er feedback gevoelig kan werken icm de drummonitor en de overhead microfoons of valt dit mee?

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Feedback van overheads op de monitor zal je niet snel hebben, met plexiglas er tussen nog minder snel. Reflectie van kick / snare / toms is miniem dus feedback daarvan hoef je ook niet te verwachten.

Laatst trouwens de plexiglas schermen op mic.stands gezet met daarvoor (op dezelfde schroefdraad) de C414's. Werkt verassend goed!

----------


## Rookie

Miss kan je eens steuken bij de drummer voor een electronische drum :-)
Dit is nog het stilst.

----------


## showband

Ik wil even opmerken dat die opmerking van "moet ie maar zacht leren spelen daar zijn technieken voor" weer getuigen van een hoog koffietafel gehalte.

Juist met akoestische instrumenten en extreem kleine ruimtes zoals cafe's, is dit gelul in de ruimte. Sommige dingen kunnen gewoon niet. Ik moet bijvoorbeeld de eerste drummer nog zien die op een hoog tempo alle chrash accenten van eye of the tiger overtuigend pakt terwijl die bekkens dan zo *zacht* klinken dat je er als bandlid prettig naast kan staan in een kroeg. 

En JA, je kan dan zacht genoeg die bekkens raken maar dan klinkt het _nergens_ naar. Met acoustische zaken zoals trommels, spaanse gitaren, zangstemmen en dergelijke hoort zelfs de amuzikale luisteraar nog dat je "zacht staat te spelen" (joe speult die nummers nie goe knul. Dat is geen jazz) Dat verschil is namelijk erg groot. Als de persoon die het item poste met een normale drummer werkt en er niet uitkomt. (thin crashes, lichte stokken, normale drummer aanslag) Dan is zo een ding nog ruim boven de 100dB naast de zanger zijn oor in een cafe. Dus help die gast met zinnige opmerkingen over plexi-vissenkommen of houd je domme kommentaar even binnen.  :Mad:

----------


## sparky

elektronische kits worden echt steeds beter! Overweeg het eens met de band en experimenteer wat. Het neemt alle genoemde problemen weg, de drummer hoeft zichzelf niet in te houden. het totale podiumvolume gaat omlaag inc. monitorlevels. De kit is ook wat compacter, er gaan minder mics mee, als de sounds op orde zijn kun je het met een lijntje L/R af.

----------


## ofie

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties.

Ik zal even ingaan op de voorgaande schrijvers! 

De praktijk wijst uit dat zachter drummen niet werkt. Dat was overigens mijn eerste verzoek aan de drummer.
Als je met zo'n orkest gaat werken wat al 15 jaar bestaat heb je ook met zijn geschiedenis te maken. Zo heb ik geen invloed gehad op de keuze van apparatuur. Het Pearl-drumstel (relatief kort geleden aangeschaft) geeft b.v. van zichzelf een groot volume (klinkt overigens wel goed). Voor mijn tijd heeft de drummer al een electronisch drumstel gehad. Omdat dit niet beviel is deze weer verkocht!! Het is niet anders!
Vandaar dat ik naar andere middelen zoek. Ik verwacht n.l. niet dat de slagwerker weer die dingen aan gaat schaffen die vroeger niet bevielen en wat hem weer een hoop geld gaat kosten.
Enthousiast is de drummer overigens niet om achter glas te gaan, doch hij begrijpt dat de klant koning is.
Wie is niet op zo'n bruiloft geweest waar de band staat te self-kicken en dat het publiek niet weet hoever ze van de boxen moeten afkomen om geen gehoorbeschadiging op te lopen.

----------


## bones2001

Kijk even hier,
http://www.clearsonic.com/sorber.html
Hier vind je van alles, van plexiglas tot absorbers.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Tijdje geleden een musical gedaan. Speciaal hiervoor was een verrijdbare drumriser gemaakt. De voorkant en deels de zijkanten waren met plexiglas afgeschermd tot een hoogte van ca. 1,5 meter. Het geheel werd in een hoekje geplaatst in de ruimte. Reken maar dat dit een groot verschil maakte! Het geluid werd een aardig stukje gedempt. Vervolgens met microfoontjes kon je de helderheid weer een beetje opkrikken over de PA.

SPS Audio (Paul) kan hier wellicht nog wat over vertellen? Hij deed het geluid bij die productie.

----------


## aameijer

Een plexiglass scherm (weet ik uit ervaring) werkt voornamelijk om overspraak te voorkomen op de buhne en dan met name bij opname. Met name de cymbals komen vaak te hard binnen op andere microfoons. Dat is dus niet jouw probleem. De drums zijn te hard voor het publiek. 

Zachter spelen is voor een drummer motorisch gezien erg lastig. Er zijn wel drummers die dat kunnen maar dat vergt jarenlang training. Wat wellicht een optie is om met de drummer samen naar een goede muziekwinkel te gaan. Er zijn diverse drumstokken in de handel die bij het zelfde aanslag niveau beduidend minder geluid produceren. Volgens mij heten ze Hot-rods. Is een drum stok opgebouwd uit meerdere dunnere stokken. Veel drummers maken ze zelf. Ik heb verder geen enkele ervaring met deze handel maar hoor van bekende drummers dat ze vaak bij deze zaak dergelijke stokken halen en dat dit bedrijf er min of meer in gespecialiseerd is: http://www.hititdrums.nl/

Misschien kun je er iets mee. Je kunt het bedrijf in ieder geval eens bellen om informatie. Ze hebben deze vraag ongetwijfeld eerder gehad.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Hot rods kunnen een optie zijn, maar hebben een duidelijk andere klank dan "gewone" stokken. 
Kick en toms leveren live nooit echt problemen op, snare is e.e.a. aan te doen. 
Zoals ik al aangaf, als je 2 kleine schermen strategisch plaatst t.o.v. de cymbals heb je al het grootste deel van je problemen verholpen.

----------


## Ibvee

Mijn ervaring met een plexiglas omhulling met demping is dat de hele kit heel duf klinkt, en de cymbals er nog steeds als een gek bovenuit komen. Mijn ervaring met 'zachtsla stokken' is dat die dingen anders klinken, en naar mijn mening veel slechter, en je er veel meer moeite mee hebt om een lekkere drumsound uit te halen, ik denk dat je dan zelfs nog beter kan vragen of de drummer wat specifieker zacht speelt, dus iets zachter met vooral z'n cymbals (en ja, ik ben het met sis eens, maar ik denk dat het beter klinkt dan die stokken). Maar ik denk dat Pieter de spijker in het hoofd slaat,en dat als je het goed doet daar het meest profijt uit kunt halen. 
Daarnaast zijn er nog speciale soort ringen die je op je toms kan leggen, en rubbertjes die je erop kan plakken die dempen, maar ook die veranderen de sound, maar minder dan slechte stokken...

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Hot rods klinken i.m.o. veel te "open" op toms. Je mist die typische "ronde" klank. Cymbals komen ook niet volledig tot hun recht.. Wat dat betreft zijn dit soort stokken perfect om te oefenen of bij jazz ipv. brushes.

Dempingsringen (remo) werken best goed om toms wat "droger" te krijgen, maar dit effect bereik je ook al met pinstripe vellen. Maar ook hier geldt weer: je komt snel wat tekort in live-situaties.

Mijn tip aan jou: probeer 't gewoon eens met kleine schermpjes van plexiglas. Ik heb ze zelf gemaakt door een plaat van 50x50 cm met dikte 4 mm aan de onderzijde in te klemmen in een aluminium L profiel en een aluminium strip. 8 gaten doorboren en met boutjes / moertjes vastzetten. In het midden een groter gat voor montage op je mic.stand. Vastzetten doe je met zo'n verloopstuk wat je wel in je mic.klemmen vindt. 
Eventueel zet je hierop een mic.klem met je overhead, en je slaat 2 vliegen in 1 klap.

----------


## Ibvee

Vind ook wel interessant, zou je een foto kunnen posten van jou constructie?

----------


## showband

Voor de forummers die zelf eens een experimentje willen doen.

Ga naar een drukke straat met een moderne 'telefoonpaal'( zo een PTT ding met alleen één "schaamschot" van opzij)  En ga daar eens luisteren of die plaat van een centimeter of dertig uit maakt voor je 'telefoon oor kant'

tweede experiment. Ga eens in een zaal met een stuk karton in je hand staan en hou die om-en-om tussen je oren en de speakers en haal ze weg. 

Hoor je of er geluid tegengehouden wordt? :Confused:  
______________________________________
Als dat zo is dan kun je frequenties van je drummer zachter krijgen naar de omgeving en is een plexiglazen scherm geen onzin. zo niet? dan zitten er heel veel mensen heel veel geld voor niets uit te geven. (plexiglazen telefoonkoepels in werkplaatsen, kleine gesloten kappen om printers, en alle hokken om een drummer heen bij mensen als rob de nijs tot en met barbara streisand)

Ook die plexiglazen LP-formaat plaatjes bij trompetten enzo zouden dan ook niets moeten doen...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## B@rt

Krijg je als je een plexiglazen plaat gaat gebruiken niet heel erg vermoeiend geluid ? omdat het geluid dan terug gekaast wordt i.p.v gewoon rechtdoor naar de zaal ? (heb ik een keer horen zeggen en dat klonk wel logisch) :Confused:  

B@RT

----------


## neeltje

je hebt inderdaad reflexies van de plexi, al zijn deze minimaal. Als je het geluid vergelijkt met het rechtstreekse volume van de cymbalen/snare, zal gans de zaal het er eens mee zijn dat het beter klinkt met plexie. Anders gaat het namelijk gewoon te hard. Live sound in kleine zalen is compromissen maken en psycholoogje spelen, en plexi is een van die compromissen/trucks, waarmee je sommige mensen tegen je krijgt, en een hele hoop anderen gelukkig maakt.
Ik zou het zeker proberen, en het gaat het gaat je zeker helpen, alleen FF zoeken naar een goede plaatsing en enkel gebruiken als het nodig is.

----------


## Jacob

De plexi plaatjes op een trompet-mic hebben dan ook niet als hoofd functie om het geluid tegen te houden. Eerder de Trompetist een "recht in zijn bek" geluid terug geven zonder enige vorm van ingewikkelde monitor.

----------


## showband

> De plexi plaatjes op een trompet-mic hebben dan ook niet als hoofd functie om het geluid tegen te houden. Eerder de Trompetist een "recht in zijn bek" geluid terug geven zonder enige vorm van ingewikkelde monitor.



is correct. Maar het nuttige bij-effect illusteert wel heel duidelijk dat je geen 'streep trompetherrie' door je zaal trekt als je ze tegen een plaatje laat aanblazen.

oud onderwerp:
http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...ight=plexiglas

----------


## SPS

> is correct. Maar het nuttige bij-effect illusteert wel heel duidelijk dat je geen 'streep trompetherrie' door je zaal trekt als je ze tegen een plaatje laat aanblazen.
> 
> oud onderwerp:
> blaasinstrument uitversterken - J en H Licht en Geluid® Forum



Weet iemand een verkoopadresje voor die trompet plexiplaatjes om de mic heen?

Alvast bedankt.

Paul.

----------


## rolanddeg

> Weet iemand een verkoopadresje voor die trompet plexiplaatjes om de mic heen?
> 
> Alvast bedankt.
> 
> Paul.



Er zijn verschillende zaken die dergelijke dingen verkopen:

Gamma
Welkom bij KARWEI
Formido
PRAXIS - Het wordt prachtig met Praxis
Fixet

----------


## drummerke

Hey

voor zover ik al met plexiglas heb gewerkt weet ik dat het zeker geluid tegen houdt.  Als drummer ga je normaal gezien zeker zachter spelen...omdat je u zelf al beter hoort, maar ook om dat het geluid van de andere bandleden weg is (enkel monitor dus nog).  

heb éne keer zelf techniek gedaan met drummer achter plexi.  Wel de rest van de muziekanten hebben er zeker minder last van.  Ook minder overspraak etc.  Maar persoonlijk vind ik in de zaal het geluid van de cymbalen nog steeds schel (zal veel aan zijn cymbalen hebben gelegen ook).

----------


## SPS

> Er zijn verschillende zaken die dergelijke dingen verkopen:
> 
> Gamma
> Welkom bij KARWEI
> Formido
> PRAXIS - Het wordt prachtig met Praxis
> Fixet



Dat begrijp ik ook wel hoor!
Maar ik zocht meer kant en klare met bevestiging en al
Hoef ik dat niet te verzinnen.

Dus.....?

Paul.

----------


## Carl

Hoi Paul,

De grote muziekwinkel in Rotterdam-Lombardijen heeft ze op voorraad, kun je via internet bestellen.
Het is een ding van Konig&Meyer (art.23980) en heeft een klem voor je micstatief eraan. Heel handig, maar wel wat prijzig naar mijn idee. Maar..... beter duur dan niet te koop toch?

----------


## paulschreuder

Die plexiglasplaatjes voor blazers (en trouwens ook plexiglas drumschermen) zijn b.v. te koop bij: proaudioshop.nl: uw online audio-specialist 

Groet,

Paul

----------


## R@dical

wij gebruiken ook een plexiglas scherm om drumstel. ongeveer 2 m hoog. het doet echt wonderen voor buhne geluid. als je met monitors werkt voor zang ipv in ear is het echt beter voor vocalen. ze horen zichzelf beter en krijg je minder snel vals zingen e.d. Zacht slaan helpt dus echt niet altijd. alhoewel je niet als een travis barker op je cymballs hoeft te slaan totdat ze krom zijn. als je bij FOH een podiumgeluid van 85 DBa haalt kan je er tenmiste nog wat mee in de zaal.

----------


## Beldog

Drumscherm werkt inderdaad goed, Clearsonic schermen bvb. Worden dacht ik verdeeld door Soundinc. in Belgie.

----------


## R@dical

> Drumscherm werkt inderdaad goed, Clearsonic schermen bvb. Worden dacht ik verdeeld door Soundinc. in Belgie.



Klopt. wij hebben ook een clearsonic besteld. die moet binnenkort binnenkomen heb ik ergens gehoord. zodra we hem hebben zal ik wel ff foto uploaden. wat ik iig gehoord heb is dat er miniscule gaatjes inzitten zodat het erg absorberend is kwa geluid, waardoor je minimale reflectie heb. en erg licht is om te tillen. Als je met beeld gaat werken is een clearsonic ook erg handig want deze schermen moeten erg goed lichtdoorlatend zijn zodat je met video makkelijk de drummer kan filmen zonder dat je last hebt van al dat reflectie licht van je 30 macies boven de drummer :P

----------


## paulschreuder

> Klopt. wij hebben ook een clearsonic besteld. die moet binnenkort binnenkomen heb ik ergens gehoord. zodra we hem hebben zal ik wel ff foto uploaden. wat ik iig gehoord heb is dat er miniscule gaatjes inzitten zodat het erg absorberend is kwa geluid, waardoor je minimale reflectie heb. en erg licht is om te tillen. Als je met beeld gaat werken is een clearsonic ook erg handig want deze schermen moeten erg goed lichtdoorlatend zijn zodat je met video makkelijk de drummer kan filmen zonder dat je last hebt van al dat reflectie licht van je 30 macies boven de drummer :P



Wat je gehoord hebt klopt niet helemaal: de panelen van Clearsonic zijn namelijk behoorlijk zwaar! Een A5-paneel (168 cm hoog: de standaard voor drums) weegt 9 kg en een beetje drumscherm bestaat uit 5 delen. Een snelle rekensom leert dan dat het complete scherm 45 kg weegt en geloof me: dat is best een gewicht om in een (optionele) draagtas in je uppie te tillen!

Verder heb je uiteraard last van reflecties van het licht als je gaat filmen, want het is gewoon standaard 6mm dik plexiglas en dat weerkaatst nu eenmaal. Het enige wat je kunt doen is het scherm zovaak mogelijk poetsen, zodat je geen vlekken ziet in het beeld. Maar reflecties van het licht voorkom je nauwelijks.

Groet,

Paul
"intensief gebruiker van de Clearsonic schermen"

----------


## Robert H

Sorry voor het bumpen van dit topic, maar ik had ook weer niet zoveel te vertellen dat een nieuw onderwerp gerechtvaardigd was...

Sinds enige tijd zijn wij (top 100-band) ook de trotse bezitter van een Clearsonic schermpje. Enerzijds hadden we bij kleine klussen vaak last van het directe geluid van de drums richting het publiek. Denk vooral aan de overbekende (en i.m.o.volslagen zinloze) behangsetjes aan het begin van de luxere feestjes. De akoestische snare is in dat soort gevallen het uitgangspunt voor ons volume in de zaal. Overbodig om te melden dat dit tijdens de zalmmoten en kipsateetjes vaak al te hard is. Anderzijds was het vooral een kwestie van eigen belang; We gebruiken uiteraard inear en hadden af en toe behoorlijk last van overspraak op de zangmicrofoons van de zangeres en het bandlid dat voor de drummer staat (ikzelfs).

De investering van zo'n ding is dusdanig laag dat ik niet kan begrijpen dat wij één van de weinige (de enige?) band in het covercircuit zijn die dit opgepakt hebben. Wát een verschil! Onze geluidstechnicus was na de eerste klus razend enthousiast qua impact in de zaal en wij merkten op het podium ook meteen het verschil. Persoonlijk moest ik na de soundcheck meteen de snare en hihat harder zetten op m'n oortjes. Na een paar optredens kunnen we zonder twijfel zeggen dat het monitorgeluid aanzienlijk verbeterd is!


Hier een plaatje dat ik zojuist op internet tegenkwam van onze klus van afgelopen zaterdag in een zaaltje voor ca. 300 man. Eén van de stituaties waarin zo'n scherm echt van pas komt! By the way, je ziet dat het scherm nog op de grond staat. Daar wordt momenteel iets voor gefabriceerd, zodat de onderkant op hetzelfde niveau als de riser komt. Door het lagere volume van de drums vallen nu vooral de crashes aan mijn kant teveel op. Die komen er nog een stukje bovenuit. Dat is straks dus ook weer verleden tijd.

----------


## djspeakertje

mooie foto, wel een beetje leegjes, zo zonder die dikke wedged monitoren voorop je podium......

----------


## Outline

> mooie foto, wel een beetje leegjes, zo zonder die dikke wedged monitoren voorop je podium......



Heb je ook niet echt nodig als je oortjes hebt... Bovendien kunnen we op deze manier de laarzen van de zangeres ook weer ´ns bewonderen!

----------


## MusicSupport

Goeie topickick. Ik ga dit gelijk eens opnemen met wat van onze bandjes. Sommige dingen weet je van dat ze bestaan en is het een oplossing die voor de hand ligt. Niet alleen tijdens de behangsetjes, maar ook tijdens het spelen van de feestavond zelf kan ik als geluidsman gek worden van de enorme hoeveelheid lawaai van een drumstel.

----------


## frederic

tja, laten we zeggen, goeie drummers kunnen zich aanpassen en hebben geen konijnekot nodig rond hun drum...  :Wink:

----------


## sparky

> tja, laten we zeggen, goeie drummers kunnen zich aanpassen en hebben geen konijnekot nodig rond hun drum...




.....Daarop aangevuld kan gezegd worden dat niet iedereen daar altijd mee te maken heeft. En daar gaat het over.

Overigens zou zo'n scherm ook bij mij nog wel eens uitkomst kunnen bieden. Jammer dat zo'n ding ongeveer even rock 'n roll is als Andre Rouvoet.

----------


## berolios

> tja, laten we zeggen, goeie drummers kunnen zich aanpassen en hebben geen konijnekot nodig rond hun drum...



KUNNEN... je zegt het goed ja... of ze dat dan ook doen is vraag 2...
Als je anders/ minder hard slaat klinken drums gewoon anders en dat is dan ook vaak een reden voor drummers om zich bewust NIET aan te passen.... wel eens met Eijkenaar gewerkt, om maar een voorbeeld te noemen?? Het gaat zich om de sound die er vanaf komt... zachter slaan klinkt gewoon anders en dat is niet wat je wilt !!

Inderdaad jammer dat zo'n scherm wel niet echt cool is nee...

----------


## Whitefarmer

Niet alleen het ZAALgeluid is beter controleerbaar, wij gebruiken het scherm vooral zodat ook de monitors (wedges) aanzienlijk minder hard kunnen!
Toepassing: een 'open podium' voor 'onervaren bands'. ( stagenights.nl zaal = +/- 15 * 10 mtr en 3 mtr hoog)

Tot nog toe allemaal tevreden muzikanten (drummers hebben in begin GEEN zin om in dat 'aquarium' te gaan zitten, achteraf hebben ze zich zeker NIET opgesloten gevoeld.)

Het voostel is gekomen om het scherm  'doormidden' te zagen (dus +/- 1.2 mtr hoog), maar ik heb dat afgeraden, omdat ook de 'crashes' en cymbals VEEL (en vooral SCHERP) geluid veroorzaken.

Jammer inderdaad dat het scherm 'niet sexy' is :Frown: .

----------


## RayM

Ik heb één keer het plezier ( :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) gehad om met zo'n ding te mogen werken. Daarna gelukkig nooit meer.
De cymbals kwamen er bovenuit en waren dus gewoon te horen zoals altijd.
Uit de kickdrum kreeg ik geen fatsoenlijk geluid meer, er lag een Beta 91 in want voor een statiefje was geen plaats. Afstand plexiglas - kickdrum bedoreg 30 cm. Ik had het idee dat het kwam omdat de luchtverplaatsing door de kick teniet werd gedaan door het plexiwandje, alsof het weer terugkwam in de kickdrum. Toms en snare ging zonder problemen, deze staan verticaal zodat je weinig last hebt van reflecties. Drumfill was een kwestie van goed mikken anders werd de drummer helemaal gek van de reflecties.
Al met al geen succes, een hoop gedoe. Je kunt nergens fatsoenlijk meer bij.

----------


## berolios

Mijn ervaring is dat de werking van zo'n scherm nogal afhankelijk is van de situatie waarin je je bevindt. Ik heb wel eens shows in lokaties gehad waar het scherm vrijwel geen enkele waarde had voor het zaalgeluid (drums kwamen via het schuine plafond net zo hard de zaal in als zonder scherm)... echter, voor het podiumgeluid werkte het nog altijd helemaal perfect !!

Ook heeft zo'n scherm meer zin op kleine podia, dan op grote... IMHO.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Wat mijn ervaring is dat je eigenlijk het meeste last hebt van de snare...Symbalen zijn over het algemeen nog wel te overzien...En ja, drummers kunnen zich aanpassen, alleen de meeste kunnen dat niet lang...Nu heb ik zelf, ja helemaal alleen bedacht..;-) om de akoustische snare te vervangen voor een electronische...In het geval van het bandje waarbij we dat gaan proberen speelt met in-ear...Ik denk dat dit ee oplossing kan zijn...Moet er wel bijzeggen dat ik meer een akoustische fan ben...

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Wat mijn ervaring is dat je eigenlijk het meeste last hebt van de snare...Symbalen zijn over het algemeen nog wel te overzien...En ja, drummers kunnen zich aanpassen, alleen de meeste kunnen dat niet lang...Nu heb ik zelf, ja helemaal alleen bedacht..;-) om de akoustische snare te vervangen voor een electronische...In het geval van het bandje waarbij we dat gaan proberen speelt met in-ear...Ik denk dat dit ee oplossing kan zijn...Moet er wel bijzeggen dat ik meer een akoustische fan ben...



TECHNISCH gezien mag van mij de hele kit electronisch :Big Grin: .

Maar daar gaat de drummer niet in mee :Wink: .

----------


## berolios

Met een elekrtonische drumkit zul je nooit de intentie, expressie en muzikaliteit krijgen die je met een goede drummer op een akoestische kit krijgt.

Clavia maakte eigenlijk IMHO de meest acceptabele digi drumkits (DDRUM), maar die zijn uit productie genomen (*** mag weten waarom), die zou je in bepaalde situaties heeeeel misschien nog live in kunnen zetten. Al het andere wordt ik niet blij van... ook die peperdure Roland's niet !!

Maar we hadden het over schermen  :Big Grin: ...

Snare is altijd het grootste probleem, maar in sommige ruimtes zijn de bekkens net zo erg.... ZEKER als je het over overspraak gaat hebben... Zorg dus gewoon voor voldoende hoogte van je aquarium... de rock 'n roll is er toch al af  :Smile: ...

----------


## Robert H

> tja, laten we zeggen, goeie drummers kunnen zich aanpassen en hebben geen konijnekot nodig rond hun drum...



Dat zal altijd wel een discussie blijven... Naar mijn idee hóór je het gewoon als een drummer zich inhoudt, hoe goed 'ie ook is. Enerzijds zal zijn spel er altijd een beetje door veranderen en anderzijds gaat de kit simpelweg anders klinken. Daarbij maakt het echt niet uit hoe goed een drummer is. Je moet er toch niet aan denken dat een prof-houthakker als Hans Eijkenaar zich moet inhouden. Hij zal het ongetwijfeld kunnen, maar hij is simpelweg op z'n best als de cymbalstands vrolijk heen en weer zwiepen. 

De kwestie is niet of hij goed genoeg is om zacht te kunnen spelen. Wij willen helemaal niet dat 'ie zacht speelt!  En als dan blijkt dat een paar plastic plaatjes van een paar honderd euro het speelplezier verhogen én ook nog eens het eindproduct verbeteren, tja...  You do the math :-)

----------


## showband

geluidstechnisch is de snare, ride en de hihat ongeveer het spul waar je het meest aan hoort dat ze nep zijn bij electronische drums.

Terwijl dat juist de hardste overlastveroorzakers zijn. Netto is een deels electronische kit voor het volume m.i. een keuze voor minder geluid.

Wij hebben wel probleemloos kick+toms getriggerd gehad met een eenvoudige roland SPD "kookplaat" (4 triggeringangen) Zelfs in muzikantenkroegen met veel drummers is dat niemand ooit opgevallen...

Maar ja een kick en de toms zijn alles behalve de overlastgevers. Het was ons te doen om met weinig kanalen een prachtig, en constant, drumgeluid te hebben. Dat werkte erg goed. een kick kon je al in de vroege jaren tachtig prima met een TED-module doen. Die dingen zie je tot op de dag van vandaag nog gebruikt worden.

Een snare is echter wel in diverse volumes te krijgen. Een messing piccolosnare is harder dan een timbale en daarmee totaal onbruikbaar. Een goed gestemde diepe houten snare kan bij de juiste drummer verbazingwekkend zacht zijn.

Overigens leuk kijkvoer is de DVD "soul" van "jools holland". Daar zie je allemaal amerikaanse R&B toppers met hun band live een nummertje doen. Blijken die softe crooners vrijwel allemaal *beren* van enorm beukende drummers mee te hebben. Die spijkerhard moddervette beats staan te meppen. Die natuurlijk weer zacht uitgemixt bij de band net dat "je ne sais quoi" meegeven.  :Smile:  Dan zie je ineens waarom nederlandse R&B zangeresjes nooit zo zullen klinken als hun amerikaanse counterparts. Hun bands moeten als softies onder de mereltjes hun gouden keeltje manouvreren. Dynamiekloos, inspiratieloos plat.

----------


## MusiQmaN

> geluidstechnisch is de snare, ride en de hihat ongeveer het spul waar je het meest aan hoort dat ze nep zijn bij electronische drums.
> 
> Terwijl dat juist de hardste overlastveroorzakers zijn. Netto is een deels electronische kit voor het volume m.i. een keuze voor minder geluid.
> 
> Wij hebben wel probleemloos kick+toms getriggerd gehad met een eenvoudige roland SPD "kookplaat" (4 triggeringangen) Zelfs in muzikantenkroegen met veel drummers is dat niemand ooit opgevallen...
> 
> Maar ja een kick en de toms zijn alles behalve de overlastgevers. Het was ons te doen om met weinig kanalen een prachtig, en constant, drumgeluid te hebben. Dat werkte erg goed. een kick kon je al in de vroege jaren tachtig prima met een TED-module doen. Die dingen zie je tot op de dag van vandaag nog gebruikt worden.
> 
> Een snare is echter wel in diverse volumes te krijgen. Een messing piccolosnare is harder dan een timbale en daarmee totaal onbruikbaar. Een goed gestemde diepe houten snare kan bij de juiste drummer verbazingwekkend zacht zijn.
> ...



Bovenstaande ben ik niet gheel met je eens.

In NL hebben we genoeg soulfull zangeressen, alleen zit er veel underground tussen, simpelweg omdat in NL geen gospel scene is als in de U.s. Maar ook in NL hebben we ''gospel'' drummers die het vak beheersen en hebben we dus ook vocalisten die het vak goed verstaan (Corey, Sabrina Starke, Giovanca, Senna, Poisen Ivy etc) ga bijv. maar eens in een van de ruim 150 kerken in A'dam zuid-oost kijken. Je zult je verbazen. Voor amerikaanse online gospel is Gospelchops.com een goede referentie.

Een messing piccolo is alleen onbruikbaar als de technieker er niet mee om weet te gaan (of de drummer in mindere mate). Ik gebruik voornamelijk brass snares en heb nooit problemen of discussie met een geluidsman gehad (bijv. op de Uitmarkt of zelfs op onze eigen geliefde Testdag) Strerker nog er zijn legio drummers die zo'n ding met sucses live gebruiken (Bijv. Tower of Power's David Garibaldi of onze eigen Ton Dijkman)

Iedere snare heeft zijn eigen smoel, maar zelfs een bellbrass is niet ''onbruikbaar'' het licht er maar net aan hoe dynamisch je speelt (er is met een brass piccolo ook jazz te spelen) wat voor vellen en stemming je gebruikt en hoe je de snare uitmicked.

Qua volgorde van hardheid denk ik eerder aan: crashes, hihats (open) snare, kick, toms, ride hihat (closed)

Van hard naar zacht.

De electronische kits van tegenwoordig zijn steeds beter gaan klinken (neem een Yamaha Dtxtreme III met echte opgenomen drumsounds en sample mogelijkheid) en worden dan ook steeds vaker (al dan niet als aanvulling) live gebruikt. Met name de Spd-s heeft de afgelopen jaren een flinke opmars gemaakt en is tegenwoordig vast gemeengoed bij de serieuzere/veel spelende drummerd (en percussionisten)

Je moet de schermen trouwens goed polijsten aders krijg je lelijke krassen en zie je niets en ben je niet te zien (helemaal met lichten op het scherm gericht, of lampen die achter de set staan)

Ook ben ik het eens met de stelling dat je het wel in je kan hebben om dynamisch en zacht te kunnen slaan, maar dat je dan minder gaat spelen, dit merk ik zelf ook bij bijv. een repetitie in een kleiner ''hok''

----------


## sparky

> Een messing piccolo is alleen onbruikbaar als de technieker er niet mee om weet te gaan



Onzin, een snare die te hard is, is een snare die te hard is. Het enige dat ik daar meestal aan kan doen is hard mixen, helaas. Bij vaste bands kun  je op zoek naar andere oplossingen, bij eenmalige samenwerkingen meestal niet.

----------


## showband

mijn stelling: "geluidstechnisch is de snare, ride en de hihat ongeveer het spul waar je het meest aan hoort dat ze nep zijn bij electronische drums."

leuk is het antwoord. "Qua volgorde van hardheid denk ik eerder aan: crashes, hihats (open) snare, kick, toms, ride hihat (closed)"

Het gaat mij allereerst om de sound. Je krijgt geen drummer om naar electronisch als het drumstel onbevredigend klinkt. En daarbij gaan deze drie delen het eerst door het ijs. Er is nog geen electronische snarepad die acceptabel is voor gewone drummers. Laat staan kritische. En een hihat speel je snel 1900 individueel gearticuleerde klappen per minuut op... In de amusementswereld kom je er met duur spul mee weg. Maar zelfs daar is het vermoeiend luisteren. Het zelfde geldt trouwens voor blaasinstrumenten. Je hebt best goede mutes van Yamaha voor trompet en trombone. Voor sax echter is er helemaal niets en syntetische sax lijkt helemaal nergens op. Een goedklinkende blazerssectie blijft dus hard.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Crashes zijn kneiterhard maar door thincrashes te gebruiken met niet te dikke stokken kan een drummer best zachter spelen zonder grite compromissen. Crashes zijn een accent en niet iets waar je elke achtste tel een hengst op geeft. Met thin modellen zijn ze zachter, splashmodellen ook nog eens in een minder storend frequentiegebied terwijl je muzikaal nog goed bezig bent.


  In de loop der jaren heb ik live gespeelt met drummers met geluiden op:
  -roland analoog (driehoekig setje), 
  -Simmons (diverse modellen)
  -Ddrum
  -korg toms
  -TED (prima voor kick. Heb zelf nog een tom-module liggen. Wie heeft een eprom?)
  -roland octapad (zoals boven reeds genoemd voor toms/kick)
  -alesis (wederom voor kick en toms prima)
  -roland TD20 erg mooi hoor. 

  En ben vorig jaar speciaal naar de roland demodagen-drumwedstrijden gaan kijken om de state of the art in de praktijk te horen. Helaas snare, ride en hihat patronen zuigen grote tijd. Hoewel het langzaam wel beter aan het worden is.

  In mijn ogen is een combinatie van technieken optimaal. Een soort integrale aanpak dus. 
  Electronische kick en toms. Samen met een goedgekozen bekkenset, stokken en snare. Het laag ophangen van je koper. (weer een meter van de oren af dus) En daarbij aanvullende schotten (die dus aanzienlijk kleiner kunnen zijn). Als je met dat in gedachten kijkt bij zeer ervaren drummers in tourende bands. Zie je daar zeer bewuste keuzes in. (stones, e-streetband, bigbands e.d.) Je zou toch zeggen dat charlie watts geen optredens doet waar een glazen schot bij hoeft te staan Die ziet de voordelen, ook qua reflectie om zichzelf te horen.




  Helaas is onze drumster nogal eigenwijs. Dus pas nu begint ze erover te denken om. Met de vorige drummer op inval is onze band 93dB ipv 95dB in de zaal.ZUCHT!

----------


## drummerke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icKgf...eature=related

kijk eens bij 1.30... zoiets zag ik ooit life bij optreden blondie.. 
2 compacte flexi schermen... waar kan ik die kopen/huren..laten maken. 

Greets

----------


## frederic

Weet iemand hoe je kunt horen dat het een drummer is die aan de deur klopt?

----------


## Carl

Nee, dat weet ik niet. Maar ik weet dan weer wel hoe je een drummer stiller krijgt......

----------


## BJD

Oud topic...
Maar als we dan toch bezig zijn: Hoe herken je een joodse drummer?
 Antwoord: ʞɔıʞ uɾız do lǝʌɹooʌ uǝǝƃ ʇɟǝǝɥ ɾıH

----------


## frederic

> Nee, dat weet ik niet. Maar ik weet dan weer wel hoe je een drummer stiller krijgt......



Die klopt steeds rapper

----------


## Carl

Dan moet je hem van bladmuziek laten spelen!

----------

